# PC Konfiguriert / Eure Meinung dazu? / Gaming-PC



## Isomad (14. Dezember 2014)

Hallo,

Ich habe einen PC Konfiguriert (nicht über den Preis wundern, da ist auch ein Monitor inbegriffen). Und da ich mich nicht wirklich gut auskenne, sondern Heute lediglich Stunden mit diesem Thema verbracht habe, wollte ich gerne von erfahrenen Usern hier hören, ob da noch dringender Änderungsbedarf / Optimierungsbedarf besteht. Würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mal drüberschaut.

Mein Wunsch ist ein PC, der noch einige Jahre gut mit der Zeit mithalten kann und aktuelle Spiele in guter Grafik abspielen kann... 

Hier der Link: PC-System Core i5-4690 - R9 290 SSD - High Performance Gaming PC | MIFcom - PC Online-Shop




hier die Aufstellung in Textform:


*Gehäuse:*
Thermaltake - Chaser MK-I, schwarz*CPU (Prozessor):*Intel Core i5-4690, 4x 3.50GHz | HD 4600 - Refresh*Mainboard:*MSI B85-G41 PC Mate, Intel B85*Grafikkarte:*AMD Radeon R9 290 4GB*Arbeitsspeicher:*16GB DDR3-1600 (2x 8GB)*SSD:*120GB Samsung 840 EVO*2. SSD:*Nein*SSD (M.2 - Bis zu 40 Gbit/s):*Nein*Festplatte:*1TB WD Caviar Blue*2. Festplatte:*Nein*Laufwerk:*DVD-Brenner 24x Samsung SH-224DB*2. Laufwerk:*Nein*Netzteil:*600W - Corsair CX Series Modular*Systembeleuchtung:*Nein*Kabel Sleeve:*Nein*Kartenleser:*Nein*TV Karte:*Nein*Soundkarte:*HD-Audio Onboard*Wireless LAN:*Nein*Schnittstellenkarten:*Nein*HDD Wechselrahmen:*Nein*CPU-Kühler:*Deepcool Gammaxx 300*Silent-Gehäuselüfter:*Nein*Lüftersteuerung:*Nein / Im Gehäuse integriert (falls vorhanden)*Festplattendämmung:*Nein*Betriebssystem:*Windows 8.1, 64 Bit, DE (inkl. A+ UEFI-Installation)*Antivirus, Firewall, Security:*Nein*Office:*Nein*Tastatur / Desktop:*Logitech Desktop MK270, kabellos*Maus:*Nein*Monitor:*27" ASUS VX279Q, VGA, HDMI, DP*Headset:*Nein*Anschlusskabel:*Nein*Garantie & Service:*3 Jahre Garantie inkl. Pick-Up & Return




Vielen Dank und schönen Advent.

Iso


----------



## Typhalt (14. Dezember 2014)

Des passt super, nur bei dem Netzteil kannst du eines mit 500 Watt nehmen, das langt dann locker aus. Aber der rest passt sehr gut. Welche R9 290 hast du denn im Sinn?


----------



## Typhalt (14. Dezember 2014)

Ach aber du musst keine 120€ für ein Gehäuse ausgeben, es gibt schon sehr gute für 50€ 

EDIT: Hast du den selber zusammen gestellt? Was kostet der Monitor? Weil des doch sehr Teuer aussieht^^


----------



## Isomad (14. Dezember 2014)

Hey, wenn du auf den Link klickst siehst du auch alle Einzelheiten mit Preisen etc. 

Also der Monitor ist 27" daher auch etwas teurer mit 260 Euro. 

Schau mal im Link, du kannst auch die Konfiguration ändern und dann nen neuen Link posten oder schau mal rein und sag mir gerne welches Netzteil du empfehlen würdest. 

Grüße und danke schonmal.

*edit: die R9 290 4GB / Ja hab ich auf der Seite selbst zusammengestellt.


----------



## Typhalt (14. Dezember 2014)

Des ist ja unübersichtlich ^^ 
Aber das ist das schwähste Netzteil was man da auswählen kann, wenn ich des richtig sehe, dann kannst(musst) des ja nehmen ^^

Was ich mir an deiner Stelle überlegen würde ist der BigTower, die sind eigentlich nicht nötig und ein wertiges Miditower langt vollkommen aus. Da kannst du noch etwas sparen. 
Und sehe ich das richtig, dass du nur die Referenz Grafikkarte wählen kannst? Die solltest du vielleicht seperat kaufen, da du damit wohl keine freude haben wirst. Die ist extrem laut und nicht übertaktet.


----------



## Typhalt (14. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe keine ahnung wie man den Warenkorb veröffentlicht, deshalb sage ich es so, wähle bei der Grafikkarte die MSI aus, damit hast du mehr freude ^^


EDIT: Wenn du so viel Ahnung hast, dass du deinen PC selber zusammenbauen kannst, oder dir den PC jemand zusammen bauen kann, solltest du vielleicht auf einen komplett selbst zusammengestellten setzen. Ich hab mal was vorbereitet, wo du auch weißt was drin ist. Und der kostet 200€ weniger, da kannst auch des Gehäuse wechseln falls dir das ausgewählte nicht gefällt. Und selbst wenn du es bei Mindfactory zusammen bauen würdest, wäre er da noch billiger ^^ ´https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220ded3ce9ca2c615586c27f1d109ba111d3eb8436752


----------



## Isomad (14. Dezember 2014)

Hey, Danke für die Nachricht, könntest du einen derartigen bzw. ähnlichen PC auch bei mifcom zusammenstellen? Denn ich wollte gerne die 0% Finanzierung in Anspruch nehmen  

Grüße


----------



## Herbboy (14. Dezember 2014)

0% Finanzierung gibt es derzeit auch bei hardwareversand.de , UND der PC-Zusammenbau kostet grad nur 10€ - du kannst hier nach den Bauteilen suchen Hardware im Preisvergleich  und dann jeweils einzeln pro Bauteil den Link zu hardwareversand.de aufrufen, in den Warenkorb legen, nächstes Produkt usw. - und ganz am Ende tust Du noch links aus dem Menü bei "Service" den "Rechner-Zusammenbau" in den Warenkorb Computer-Service günstig kaufen    zB die CPU Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3, 4x 3.40GHz, Sockel 1150, boxed (BX80646E31231V3)   an derzeit 8.Stelle wäre der Link. 

Mit den 0% sollte man aber vorsichtig sein, da ist der PC in der Summe schnell mal teurer als beim Shop mit 10%-Zins... hardwareversand.de ist aber immer ziemlich günstig, wenn Du über die Links die Produkte aufrufst.


----------



## Typhalt (14. Dezember 2014)

Wenn du da die 0% Finanzierung wählen willst, kannst du wohl auch deinen PC nehmen, da das System was ich bei mindfactory zusammen gestellt habe, bei mifcom viel teuerer wäre und wahrscheinlich so nicht auswählbar ist. Deshalb kannst du das von dir gewählte nehmen. Da hast du dann noch was zu einsparen, wenn du ein anderes Grundsystem nimmst, da kannst du dann noch am Gehäuse sparen, denn deines ist einfach zu groß und Teuer. Aber im Grunde spricht dann nichts gegen den rest des Systems. Nur wie ich bereits gesagt habe, solltest du bei der Grafikkarte noch zusätzlich "MSI 4G" auswählen, sonst hast du einen gannz schönen Schreihals in deinem Gehäuse. Außerdem hat man dann mit der MSI noch mehr Leistung, da diese von Werk aus Übertaktet ist.  Und natürlich besser gekühlt und viel Leiser. 
Ich habe mal was umgestellt, wo du noch ein wenig sparen kannst. da kannst dann entscheiden, welchen du dannnehmen willst. Vielleicht kennt ja hier noch jemand ne seite wo auch 0% Finanzierung gibt und noch günstiger ist: PC-System Core i5-4460 - GTX 750 Ti - High Performance Gaming PC | MIFcom - PC Online-Shop

EDIT: Hie mal über hardwareversand, da sparst du auch noch mal und hast ein Board mit aktuellem Chipsatz und weißt das die Arbeitsspeicher Qualität haben + besserem Prozessor^^:

hardwareversand.de - Konfigurieren Sie Ihren Wunsch-PC
 HV20XE54DE    Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 Box, LGA1150    240,34 €
HV1143IJDE    Gigabyte GA-H97M-D3H, Sockel 1150, mATX    81,89 €
HV30AP54DE    Alpenföhn Brocken Eco    29,99 €
HV20MI49DE    16GB Kit Crucial Ballistix Sport Series DDR3-1600, CL9    132,92 €
HV203I18DE    BitFenix Shinobi Midi-Tower USB 3.0   black, ohne Netzteil    55,35 €
HVR601SBDE    be quiet! SYSTEM POWER 7 600W - bulk -    68,89 €
HV1032IJDE    Gigabyte Radeon R9 290 OC Windforce 3 mit MANTLE und Gaming Evolved Client, 4GB DDR5, PCI-Express    296,39 €
HV13SB71DE    Seagate Barracuda 7200 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s    49,81 €
HV12Z740DE    Crucial MX100 SSD 128GB (2,5", 7mm)    61,99 €
HV207SX8DE    Samsung SH-224DB schwarz    11,96 €
HV21AS04DE    ASUS VX279Q    249,00 €
HV202L2KDE    Logitech K120 OEM Keyboard - black    8,99 €
HVSE8HW6DE    OEM Microsoft Windows 8.1 64-bit inkl. Vorinstallation    79,90 €
HVZPCDE    Rechner - Zusammenbau    9,99 €

Gesamtpreis: 1.377,41 €


----------



## Isomad (18. Dezember 2014)

So um den Thread abzuschließen, ich hab mit dem netten Typhalt noch einige Nachrichten ausgetauscht und er hat mir sehr geholfen bei der Konfiguration des Systems. 

Habe nun bestellt und für die, die es interessiert (ich weiß wie das ist wenn man googlet und nie ein Ergebnis in einem Thread steht   hier meine letztliche Konfiguration.






Gehäuse:Thermaltake - Chaser MK-I, schwarz

CPU (Prozessor):Intel Core i7-4790K, 4x 4.00GHz | HD 4600 

Mainboard:ASUS H97-PLUS, Intel H97

Grafikkarte:AMD Radeon R9 290X 4GB, MSI Gaming 4G

Arbeitsspeicher:8GB DDR3-1600 (2x 4GB)

SSD:120GB Samsung 840 EVO


Festplatte:1TB WD Caviar Blue

LaufwerkVD-Brenner 24x Samsung SH-224DB

Netzteil:600W - Corsair CX Series Modular

Soundkarte:HD-Audio Onboard

CPU-Kühlercythe Mugen 4

Betriebssystem:Windows 8.1, 64 Bit, DE (inkl. A+ UEFI-Installation)

Tastatur / Desktop:Revoltec LightBoard XL3 (Beleuchtung)
Maus:Revoltec W101 Optical

3 Jahre Garantie + Zusammenbei und Installation inklusive. 


Gesamt dafür gezahlter Preis: 1340,00 Euro

Separat in einem Sonderangebot geschossenen Monitor: Samsung Monitor S27D390H LED-Display 68,58 cm (27“)


Über das Gehäuse kann man streiten, dass habe ich wirklich nur wegen der Optik genommen, da die mir so gut gefällt 

Besten Gruß und nochmals Danke,

Guten Rutsch und frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## Typhalt (18. Dezember 2014)

So hab ich des aber nicht empfolen?! Was ist denn mit dem Prozessor, des ist ja ein I7 zum übertakten o.O Und bei der GPU hatte ich die r9 290 vorgeschlagen  Ich hoffe du willst noch bestellen und kannst zumindest den Prozessor noch ändern ^^ Da du sonst ein z97 Board brauchst, falls du übertakten willst


EDIT: Wie mir Isomad gezeigt hat, kann mannach einem Biosupdate doch mit diesem Board übertakten, siehe hier: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Mainb...g-auf-H97-H87-B85-und-H81-Mainboards-1125816/


----------



## Herbboy (18. Dezember 2014)

Naja, da hätte ich aber trotzdem lieber ein Z97-Board geholt - die sind dafür auch ganz klar vorgesehen, und bei dem Gesamtpreis für den PC spielen die 20-30€ mehr für ein Z97-Board nun wirklich keine Rolle ^^   aber gut, es passt trotzdem.


----------

